# Brown Rice



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Lola has a touch of the runs... will brown rice do the same trick as white? I only have brown rice in the house & would love to make her some now to mix in with her breakfast rather than waiting until I go to the market later today. Just wondering if it would be as effective as white. Has anyone given their dogs brown rice instead of white when they have an upset tummy?

Thanks!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I am not sure. Brown rice has much more fiber, so it may not have the same "binding" effect that white rice has. I have used boiled, cubed potato instead of rice when my boys have had the runs, and that did help.

I actually prefer potato to rice because it doesn't get stuck in their beards. 

I hope Lola feels better soon!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I agree with Jane about the fiber..............
PS-I keep a can of pumpkin just in case.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sally, have you ever had to clean up after pumpkin squirts? YUCK! I will never do pumpkin again for loose stools. For constipation, yes, but not for the runs.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Sally, have you ever had to clean up after pumpkin squirts? YUCK! I will never do pumpkin again for loose stools. For constipation, yes, but not for the runs.


Thanks Kimberly -I heard it was good for both but never had to give it to them :redface: .........
Get well soon Lola


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I ran out to the market and bought some white rice. She was thrilled to have something other than her kibble and ate it all up. Hopefully it does the trick b/c my mom is watching her thurs - sun. I don't want my mom to have to deal with a poopy butt dog!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Funny that you mention that....whenever my mom was watching my dogs for me, Scout would inevitably get the runs. I think it was just the stress of missing us  so I put boiled potato cubes in his meal as a preventative measure.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Havtahava said:


> Sally, have you ever had to clean up after pumpkin squirts? YUCK! I will never do pumpkin again for loose stools. For constipation, yes, but not for the runs.


Ha - Kimberly - that was a visual! Will store that info away for future reference!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Linda, let's just suffice it to say that pumpkin squirts stain everything!


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Good thing I didn't give Lola pumpkin then b/c my floor would be stained. Her tummy is worse  She got up at 1am and about every hour, then half hour after to go. Once she didn't make it to the front door....good thing it was on the wood floor. Poor thing felt so bad. I'm waiting for the vet to open so I can bring her in. I've never seen a dog have such explosive diarrheauke:

Hope its nothing serious  Guess its a good sign that she doesn't seemed to be bothered by it. She's still full of energy and tossing her ball around right now. Little devil, not even the runs slow her down!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Havtahava said:


> Sally, have you ever had to clean up after pumpkin squirts? YUCK! I will never do pumpkin again for loose stools. For constipation, yes, but not for the runs.


Kim, I guess this shows us our pups are different. The few times Tucker has had diarrhea, pumpkin worked wonders - no more "squirts". The same if he had a bout with constipation - back to normal.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

I hope Lola feels better soon!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Galen has had several bouts of diarrhea. Each one was a $150 to $200 vet visit. No worms or anything in the blood work. No answer as to why. The last time I called and said give me something I can do until I can get her there because chicken and rice is not stopping it. “For a 10 lb dog, Kaopectate 1 teaspoon ever 4 hours. NO MORE than 4 doses and do not exceed the 1 teaspoon”. I mixed it in with the rice and chicken and she ate it. The diarrhea stopped after her first dose. No vet visit that time.

I’m almost positive it was a new treat because each bout started the night or day after her agility class where she would have gotten more than usual.

Good luck I hope Lola is better by now.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I hope Lola feels better soon. Good thing to take her to the vet. She might need some meds if she picked up a parasite or bacteria somewhere.

When rice and potatoes don't work to firm the stool, I keep a can of Veterinary Intestinal Low Residue dog food (which I get from the vet - might be prescription?) in my pantry. That seems to work to firm up their stools every time. But, if the diarrhea is really bad, it it best to take them into be seen by the vet. Let us know how Lola is doing. :hug:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear Lola not feeling better. Hope she gets over her runs *soon* - that can't be fun for either of you.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Many years ago I had a dog with bloody diarhea. Vet said to feet it rice and hamburger for a while. Back them I actually cooked the hamburger. Now I just cook the rice up--big pan full. Then I take the rice and mix in some raw hamburger for each meal. Dogs love it and it clears up the diarhea and the hamburger satisfies their craving for meat based food. Also a good way to fatten up a skinny dog. I fed a stray this mixture for about a month until he put on weight and then transferred him over to kibble and rice then just plain kibble.


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

The vet thinks its either a doggie flu or a parasite. She gave me flagyl to kill any infection/parasite and carafate to soothe her tummy. She'll call me with her stool sample results Friday. The meds are in liquid form and I have to use a syringe to give them to her which she does NOT like. The vet said Lola was too small to take the pill forms. She couldn't even take her temperature b/c her little tushie was too irritated. I'm trying to limit the butt baths, but I don't want her to be laying around the house with a germ-y poopy butt. I did one quickie. I think it was soothing b/c she didn't put up the fuss she normally does.

She seemed to be in good spirits this morning, but now I can tell she doesn't feel well. She's going even more frequently, sometimes every 15 minutes. The vet said it would take a few days for the meds to kick in. She said she could give me an opiate based med that would stop her colon, but she didn't recommend it b/c it would make Lola loopy. So I figured I'd hold off on that for now and use that as a last resort. I don't want her to be all drugged up & confused.

Hopefully she gets better soon and its nothing serious. I'm such a worry wart.... bad diarrhea could mean so many things.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hope meds to the trick and Lola feels better soon!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Keep us posted and hope it clears up soon.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I hope Lola is better soon.


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

Susie, I'm so sorry Lola is . That's hard on both of you. Like you, I hope it's nothing serious. I hope she's better soon. Do you have baby wipes for her sore little tushie? CVS has some that are alcohol free and hypoallergenic. They have Aloe in them. I think they would be soft and soothing to clean her with.

Barbara


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone!! Lola seems to be doing much better. She hasn't pooped since early evening yesterday and slept through the whole night without having to go. The meds must be working  Now I just have to torture her for the next few days with her med administration. As soon as she sees the syringe she hides. So I have to chase her around or lure her from under the sofa with a treat, try to hold her still and open her mouth with one hand, and get the syringe to go down her throat in the other, all the while she is thrashing around and gagging  Its awful, I feel like a horrible mommy. But after I give her a treat right away and throw her ball around to distract her. She's all riled up after the torture session and wants to play.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Try just putting the syringe in the side of her mouth rather than down her throat. You do not want her to aspirate the drugs. Just slide it into the corner of her mouth between her teeth and lips, it is like a pocket back there. Slowly depress the syringe. She will probably try to spit some of it out. I blow in their face for some reason that seems to get them to swallow and they get excited and happy. Works for getting them to swallow pills too.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

Good advice everyone. Forti Flora from the vet also works well.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I use the forti flora everyday for my two oldest. The one has recurring pancreatitis and the vet swears by it.


----------

